# Rest in Peace, She-Ra



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Today I brought home a very sick little female betta. I had gone out wanting to start rescuing bettas again after taking a break due to complications. This was also my first ever female betta, so I was excited, yet sad at the same time. That is because I knew she would die. Her condition was severe, and even though I hoped a miracle could help her, she died just a few minutes ago. I took her because all living things deserve to be comfortable and loved when they die. And I knew she, at the bottom of the betta shelf placed at the height of my knees, needed that love and comfort. Thankfully (and just barely) she did NOT die in a little cup. She died in a heated tank, in a home with someone who cared. And that was the best thing I could give this tiny girl. Rest in peace, and enjoy swimming around with your friends up there. XOXO.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry!!! At least, like you said, she died comfortably and you cared. Rest in peace She-Ra!


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you, I really appreciate that.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

That's so kind of you, to help her out like that. I bet of she could have, she would've smiled. It's good she got to leave happy.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you, that's very sweet! I do wish they could smile, so you could see that they are happy, or at least relieved.


----------

